# What jobs can I get as a music scholar?



## Dany98

I've recently graduated from my university with a BA in music. I originally wanted to be a composer, but now I've decided that being a music scholar is more my style. I still like to compose, but I'm more interested in musical analysis and theory. I'm looking to go to a graduate school for a degree in music theory. My question is exactly what kind of job can I get from this? I just like to analyze music and write essays on my analyses. Also, maybe I could write a book one day on music theory, or something like that. Is this something that can give me substantial income, or would I need to get a job as a music professor or high school teacher? I would prefer high school, but not many high schools teach music theory. Anyways, what are my options for maintaining a secure job as a music theorist?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## KenOC

Can't resist...

Q: How do you get a music scholar off your porch?
A: Pay for the pizza.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Sorry, me neither:


----------



## EdwardBast

A professorship at a college or university is the only reasonable goal if you are pursuing graduate studies in music theory. Such positions pay well and are rewarding. For this reason, the field is highly competitive. Writing well, communicating well in a classroom, having original ideas, having practical skills on keyboard, and publishing are all pretty much mandatory if you hope to make your way in the field.


----------



## Woodduck

I had the same interests and faced the same problem as a young music-lover and could have written your inquiry at age 18, word for word. I never did find a practical solution. After majoring in Music Ed., supporting myself as a tenor soloist in a large church and composing occasional works for its choir, I realized I had no interest in working for any educational institution. Eventually I put my composing talent (such as it is) to work improvising accompaniments for ballet studios, and after about thirty years of that I've ended up writing random essays on Wagner and tossing off witticisms on a classical music internet forum. I don't know why they refuse to pay me for this.


----------



## fluteman

Woodduck said:


> I had the same interests and faced the same problem as a young music-lover and could have written your inquiry at age 18, word for word. I never did find a practical solution. After majoring in Music Ed., supporting myself as a tenor soloist in a large church and composing occasional works for its choir, I realized I had no interest in working for any educational institution. Eventually I put my composing talent (such as it is) to work improvising accompaniments for ballet studios, and after about thirty years of that I've ended up writing random essays on Wagner and tossing off witticisms on a classical music internet forum. I don't know why they refuse to pay me for this.


An acquaintance of mine, a British composer, for many years paid the bills with a job as a rehearsal pianist for the National Ballet of Portugal. Of course he is a good pianist and an especially good sight reader, but his real talent is improvisation, and most of his compositions are at least partly improvised. I don't think he has amassed great wealth from his career, however.


----------



## EdwardBast

Other possible income sources for a music scholar include writing criticism, writing program notes for an orchestra, editing and publishing musical scores, doing arrangements, and working as an orchestra librarian. I have made money doing all of these things, in addition to teaching.


----------



## Mal

I knew someone with similar qualifications who took a masters degree in information science, with a view to becoming a music librarian, and he did find a job in that area. 9 to 5, and not very stressful, it should leave you with some energy to pursue music theory in your spare time, and the books you need will be immediately to hand!


----------



## amfortas

Woodduck said:


> I had the same interests and faced the same problem as a young music-lover and could have written your inquiry at age 18, word for word. I never did find a practical solution. After majoring in Music Ed., supporting myself as a tenor soloist in a large church and composing occasional works for its choir, I realized I had no interest in working for any educational institution. Eventually I put my composing talent (such as it is) to work improvising accompaniments for ballet studios, and after about thirty years of that I've ended up writing random essays on Wagner and tossing off witticisms on a classical music internet forum. I don't know why they refuse to pay me for this.


All this time you've needed money, and you never came to me? What held you back? Pride? Embarrassment? I thought we were past all that.

Here's a quarter. You don't have to say anything. Just know that I care.


----------



## Woodduck

amfortas said:


> All this time you've needed money, and you never came to me? What held you back? Pride? Embarrassment? I thought we were past all that.
> 
> Here's a quarter. You don't have to say anything. Just know that I care.


Thanks. I guess my problems seemed trivial alongside those of a guy named amfortas.


----------



## Couchie

You need to get a PhD and become a professor.


----------

